# Getting ready for Disney...



## FlyKaesan (Jan 23, 2009)

What is your favorite thing in Disney?

One of my fav is going early and riding Soarin at Epcot 3 times.
First, get the Fast pass,
Second, get in line and receive Switch pass for my baby.
Third, ride with the switch pass since my wife backs out

After that, the line is too long.


----------



## Carl D (Jan 23, 2009)

My favorites are the classics.. The Haunted Mansion and Carousel of Progress to be more specific. Pirates of the Caribbean used to be in that category, but since they turned it into the Jack Sparrow attraction it has lost that distinction.

The Adventurers' Club was an all-time favorite for nightlife, but unfortunately that closed last September.


----------



## Carl D (Jan 23, 2009)

I should also add that visiting many of the awesome on site resorts is also a highlight of our trips.


----------



## krmlaw (Jan 23, 2009)

Ooooo ... whats the switch pass? I am expecting and didnt know about this feature at Disney. We are going there with the baby in July of 2010.


----------



## Sea Six (Jan 23, 2009)

Our new favorite thing at Disney is Toy Story Mania.  I also like It's Tough to be a Bug.  Then there's Soarin', Mission Space, Test Track, Thunder Mountain, Splash Mountain, and the kid in me likes the Philharmagic.  Not too much we don't like!  Come to think of it, I wasn't too happy with the whiplash I got on Rockin Roller Coaster with Aerosmith - that ride is QUICK!  My neck hurt for 2 days!


----------



## gjw007 (Jan 24, 2009)

Sea Six said:


> Our new favorite thing at Disney is Toy Story Mania.  I also like It's Tough to be a Bug.  Then there's Soarin', Mission Space, Test Track, Thunder Mountain, Splash Mountain, and the kid in me likes the Philharmagic.  Not too much we don't like!  Come to think of it, I wasn't too happy with the whiplash I got on Rockin Roller Coaster with Aerosmith - that ride is QUICK!  My neck hurt for 2 days!



I refuse to wait in the long lines for Toy Story Mania - there's even a long line to get the fast pass.  I have been on the ride when it first opened so I understand the appeal.  Mission Space, Beauty and the Beast, Festival of the Lion King, are among my favorites.


----------



## Carl D (Jan 24, 2009)

gjw007 said:


> I refuse to wait in the long lines for Toy Story Mania - there's even a long line to get the fast pass.  I have been on the ride when it first opened so I understand the appeal.


I agree about Toy story Mania. We also rode it during the soft opening (AP & DVC), and found it to be a fantastic attraction. That said, the line for it is ludicrous, and if you get to the park after the crack of dawn, the FPs are gone.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jan 24, 2009)

Just back from WDW, FP's for Toy Story Mania were gone by 10:30am last Sunday. 

We rode TSM at Thanksgiving, got to DHS at rope drop, DH bee lined it for TSM FP and the boys and I went to Star Tours. It took DH 20 mins to get FP's and this was Tuesday before Thanksgiving, before the crowds really roll in.


----------



## gjw007 (Jan 24, 2009)

Twinkstarr said:


> Just back from WDW, FP's for Toy Story Mania were gone by 10:30am last Sunday.
> 
> We rode TSM at Thanksgiving, got to DHS at rope drop, DH bee lined it for TSM FP and the boys and I went to Star Tours. It took DH 20 mins to get FP's and this was Tuesday before Thanksgiving, before the crowds really roll in.



That late!  I was there early in December and they were gone by 9:45


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jan 24, 2009)

gjw007 said:


> That late!  I was there early in December and they were gone by 9:45



Well they could have been gone earlier, that's when we walked by TSM. We decided to give it a pass on this trip and do ToT and RnR coaster instead.


----------



## mecllap (Jan 24, 2009)

krmlaw said:


> Ooooo ... whats the switch pass? I am expecting and didnt know about this feature at Disney. We are going there with the baby in July of 2010.



The baby/child switch is that you all wait in line together then when you get up to the ride, one adult stays with the little ones while one rides (maybe with bigger kids) and then when they get back, the other adult can ride without going through the line again.  I haven't ever done it, so I don't know how well it works, but it seems to -- it's been around a long time.


----------



## Sea Six (Jan 24, 2009)

Looks like Toy Story Mania is a big hit here.  What's your high score?  I don't remember mine, but I always wonder how people get the high scores they show you near the end of the ride.  FWIW, I need help with the ring toss.  I'm OK at most of the targets - seems like the big point targets are near the very top or bottom of the screen, and I tend to focus near the bottom.  Any strategies you'd care to share?


----------



## Eli Mairs (Jan 24, 2009)

My husband and I are old kids. 
Our favorite is the Tower of Terror - can't get enough of it, and go on it over and over if the lines aren't too long.
We also love Thunder Mountain Splash Mountain, Pirates of the Caribbean. We love just wandering around the Magic Kingdom.


----------



## Sea Six (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm just wondering why I can kick my wife's butt on Buzz Lightyear's Space Ranger Spin, but she kicks my butt on Toy Story Mania.  I think I need new 3D glasses.  I'll get you, my pretty - and your little dog too!


----------



## FlyKaesan (Jan 26, 2009)

mecllap said:


> The baby/child switch is that you all wait in line together then when you get up to the ride, one adult stays with the little ones while one rides (maybe with bigger kids) and then when they get back, the other adult can ride without going through the line again.  I haven't ever done it, so I don't know how well it works, but it seems to -- it's been around a long time.



Past fews times at Disney I have done this and it works out well.  I ususally ask my Mother in law to go with us.  When I get into the line, you can ask for the pass and tell them someone else have to stay out of the line to watch the baby as it was mentioned above.  I don't think it was right before the ride but when you are getting in line.
Then you can ride the Fast Pass after that.


----------



## FlyKaesan (Jan 26, 2009)

Is Toy Story Mania similar to Buzz Lightyear's Space Ranger Spin?
I think I have rode it once and was not too impressed.  Maybe it has changed since?  Last time I rode it was 3 years ago.


----------



## Carl D (Jan 26, 2009)

Call me a fuddy-dudd, but...
I, like most people, think the switch pass is a great idea. It helps parents enjoy Disney, and does not diminish the experience for others... UNTIL somebody misuses the pass.

Please, by all means use the switch pass when it is legit, but don't cheat the system at the expense of others.


----------



## sfwilshire (Jan 26, 2009)

FlyKaesan said:


> Is Toy Story Mania similar to Buzz Lightyear's Space Ranger Spin?
> I think I have rode it once and was not too impressed.  Maybe it has changed since?  Last time I rode it was 3 years ago.



Toy Story Mania is MUCH more fun. We road it three times when we were there for New Years.

Sheila


----------



## jamstew (Jan 27, 2009)

Soarin', Toy Story Mania & Tower of Terror! I don't go back till May, but I get to stay two weeks


----------



## FlyKaesan (Jan 27, 2009)

Carl D said:


> Call me a fuddy-dudd, but...
> I, like most people, think the switch pass is a great idea. It helps parents enjoy Disney, and does not diminish the experience for others... UNTIL somebody misuses the pass.
> 
> Please, by all means use the switch pass when it is legit, but don't cheat the system at the expense of others.



I am not sure if I understand correctly but how can you mis use it?  You ride with your wife once and ride with your Mother in law with switch pass.  Then legally ride with Fast Pass.  Is that illegal or cheating?
I am not sure why you think mother in law should miss it since she has to watch the baby.  I love my mother in law.  hmm...


----------



## FlyKaesan (Jan 27, 2009)

jamstew said:


> Soarin', Toy Story Mania & Tower of Terror! I don't go back till May, but I get to stay two weeks



Lucky YOU!  You will be staying two weeks?  I did that last January and loved it.  I am heading over there in May and have Disney reserved for just 1 week.  I am planning to use Extra hours at Disney every chance I get.  I still got 4 - 10day park hopper with no expiration and options to use.  I think I used 2 days with my first ticket.  I am also collecting 1 day passes.  I have 8 so far and will be looking for more in May.
I can't wait to try Toy Story Mania.  :whoopie:


----------



## Carl D (Jan 28, 2009)

FlyKaesan said:


> I am not sure if I understand correctly but how can you mis use it?  You ride with your wife once and ride with your Mother in law with switch pass.  Then legally ride with Fast Pass.  Is that illegal or cheating?
> I am not sure why you think mother in law should miss it since she has to watch the baby.  I love my mother in law.  hmm...


Typing on an iPhone so I'll keep it short. 

I may have misunderstood your post. If so I apologize. 
I'll look closer at it when I have more time and a real computer.


----------



## mgriff75 (Jan 28, 2009)

My favorite thing is to have dinner at the polynesian and then watch the fireworks on the beach.


----------



## jamstew (Jan 29, 2009)

FlyKaesan said:


> Lucky YOU!  You will be staying two weeks?  I did that last January and loved it.  I am heading over there in May and have Disney reserved for just 1 week.  I am planning to use Extra hours at Disney every chance I get.  I still got 4 - 10day park hopper with no expiration and options to use.  I think I used 2 days with my first ticket.  I am also collecting 1 day passes.  I have 8 so far and will be looking for more in May.
> I can't wait to try Toy Story Mania.  :whoopie:



A friend and I are going one week (5 nights at OKW and 2 nights at Fort Myers Beach). The second week, my friend goes home, and my kids and grandkids are coming in. We'll be at VWL--it's the little ones' first trip (3, 4 and 5) and I can't wait! I normally travel solo and love it, but a group is okay once in a while   I have an AP since I go twice a year. I love TSM--I think somebody on the DIS described it as Buzz Lightyear on steriods


----------



## lprstn (Jan 29, 2009)

I love touring the resorts! I know its hookey, but they are so beautiful.  I also have to stop at Beaches & Cream..yum, yum.  I never leave without going to the Fantasmic show!!!! Definate must see!


----------



## FlyKaesan (Feb 11, 2009)

lprstn said:


> I love touring the resorts! I know its hookey, but they are so beautiful.  I also have to stop at Beaches & Cream..yum, yum.  I never leave without going to the Fantasmic show!!!! Definate must see!



which resorts do you tour?  DVC or outside TS?
Where is Beaches and cream?  Never heard of it but willing to give it a try.

I love Fantasmic also but somewhere recently I have read someone stayed for fireworks.  Is fireworks something new since I don't think I remember.
There is fireworks in Epcot and Magic Kingdom.


----------



## joyzilli (Feb 11, 2009)

FLY Kaesan - what do you mean "you are collecting one day passes?"


----------



## karentrimmer (Feb 11, 2009)

*Favorites*

I can't believe no one has mentioned Disney Quest in Downtown Disney.  To me that is a must do - the games are unreal and very fun.  Also I love the tower of terror, rockin rollercoaster, space mountain.  My fav kid ride - Peter Pan by far.  Spend the extra bucks and do Disney Quest you won't be dissapointed.


----------



## mecllap (Feb 11, 2009)

*Pick out one fave?   No way!*

One of my favorite things is using the Photopass, for all the fun family memories it helps me keep track of.  Also Illuminations and Wishes -- I figure if I ever stop enjoying watching fireworks, it might be time for me to pack it in!

(Of course, I struggle with my love of fireworks, because I extremely dislike anything related to weaponry, and am not very fond of loud noises -- but I love the sparkly lights.  I really like the fake fireworks -- fiber optics? -- in the ceiling at the end of the ride in Mexico -- I hope they're still there, and the light optics in the walkway by Innoventions).  

No way to pick out one favorite ride.  I've loved going to Disney parks for over 50 years -- even now when I get exhausted, backaches, achy feet, have to deal with crowds and heat and the high costs! Etc.  I'm planning a June trip to WDW and a January trip to DL (and occasionally wondering WHY -- since it does have negatives for me now -- I guess there must be something addictive about it).  Can't get enough of the magic, the imagination, the visual stimulation, the fun parts, and so on and so on and doooby-doooby-dooooooo


----------



## mecllap (Feb 15, 2009)

joyzilli said:


> FLY Kaesan - what do you mean "you are collecting one day passes?"



Hope I didn't kill this thread -- also looking forward to the answer to this question Flykaesan???

Fantasmic does include some fireworks along with other effects, maybe that's what was being referred to (it may be the only thing that keeps me going back to that show!).


----------



## FlyKaesan (Feb 17, 2009)

one day passes do not expire as long as you don't use it.  There are some secrets of getting multi day tickets with single day pass with the lowest per day possible.  Maybe its not secret but I love using it and I have been keep ing quiet about it.
Enjoy Disney......  I feel like I am in another world when I step into Disney.  I am not as fanatic as others but I do love Soarin.  I think that is my fav since I feel like I am flying~~~  without airplane.
I like Fantasmic with turkey legs on both of my hands.


----------

